# 22 mag cylinder



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

i just found an 22mag cylinder for a colt single action if any body is interested.
not sure of the model but can get the dimensions.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thoes are marked gun specific and will not work from gun to gun unless you modifiy them some. There should be some numbers on there somewhere that match the gun it came with.

Best Baldy.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

all it has on it is 22 mag 3 times around. there are no other numbers


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the Ruger Single-Six and both the cylinders numbers match the gun. Are you sure it's for a Colt? I would make a paper weight out of it or throw it in the scrap iron pile. Good luck.


----------

